# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  DINO, né en 2005. Enfermé depuis 8 ans dans un box.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* DINO
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 






NOM : DINO

RACE : Croisé berger

SEXE : Male

NUMERO DE PUCE : 642 094 500 034 913

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 10.06.2006

COULEUR : roux et blanc

ETAT SANTE : Primo vacciné, identifié, déparasité, castré.

SON ORIGINE : Trouvé errant

SON COMPORTEMENT :  Affectueux et timide avec l'humain. Calme et posé. Ne s' entend pas avec tous les chiens a ses têtes;

FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS : 

A partir de 10 ans : 100.00 EUROS

Arrivera en France, identifié, avec primo-vaccination et vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen.


ADOPTION  ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir  chercher leur animal à l'aéroport Roissy-Charles-de-Gaulle, le jour de  son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche d'Eternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18

*Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption : 06.15.16.18.05 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Contact de la bénévole responsable des familles d'accueil : Mégane :* *07.89.21.54.48 
*

Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org


Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE.

Adresse mail : parrainage@archedeternite.org

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

L'HIVER ARRIVE PENSEZ A LUI OFFRE UN PANIER AU CHAUD

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Toujours au refuge!!

----------


## NinieDeGagny

Dino toujours en attente d'amour  :Frown:

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Dino attend sa famille

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

DINO a 9 ans mérite de trouver sa famille et de ne pas finir sa vie au refuge...!! Il y vit un hiver très difficile dans un refuge ensevelie par la neige  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Dino ne fait pas du tout son age !

Vivement pour lui un panier retraite <3

----------


## Vegane7

Toujours rien ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Toujours rien ?


Toujours rien pour le beau, au poil couleur soleil.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Un amour ce Dino!!

----------


## josiane

diffusez !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Merci Josiane

----------


## mamounette54

il y a une invasion de puces au refuge, beaucoup de chiens souffrent

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## florannie

:: Toujours au refuge à attendre une bonne ame qui se penchera sur lui!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

ON ne dirait pas qu'il a 9 ans Dino... et pourtant les années passent...qui lui donnera l'opportunité de finir sa vie dans un bon foyer??

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

On oublie pas le beau Dino !

----------


## mamounette54

dino attend désespérément une famille

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## florannie

Une famille pour ce beau jeune homme qui a déjà dix ans, qu' il connaisse ce qu' est un bon panier au chaud!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Le beau Dino attend toujours sa famille!!! Et le froid s'est installé au refuge.. ne l'oubliez pas!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Le beau Dino a maintenant une copine dans son box...mais cela ne lui suffira pas pour avoir chaud cet hiver...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Il est tellement adorable ce chien... très doux, très calme et tellement beau

----------


## josiane

relancez !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## josiane



----------


## mamounette54

Dino attend toujours une famille

----------


## josiane



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Il est tout triste notre Dino...

----------


## josiane



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## josiane

reeeediffusez

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## josiane



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## josiane



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## josiane



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## josiane

je continue les diffusions pour toi !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

----------


## josiane



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Personne pour offrir un doux panier retraite au gentil Dino??

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ce regard qui veut dire "sortez moi de là s'il vous plait"


Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

----------


## josiane



----------


## Vegane7

J'ai créé un FB pour Dino :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Merci pour notre beau Dino.

----------


## Stéphane61

connait-on sa compatibilité avec les chats ?

----------


## josiane

> connait-on sa compatibilité avec les chats ?


il faut écrire ou téléphoner au contact indiqué pour connaître ses ententes avec les chats : *Contact**N° Teléphone :* Salia : 06 15 16 18 0506 15 16 18 05
*E-mail :* contact@archedeternite.org

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> connait-on sa compatibilité avec les chats ?


Il n'y a pas de chats au refuge,  il est donc impossible de le tester chat.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Dino est un beau papy qui attend sa famille pour vivre sa vie tranquille dans une maison entouré d'amour.

----------


## Vegane7

> J'ai créé un FB pour Dino :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater



Merci de repartager sur FB pour Dino !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## josiane

> 


rediffusez sur Facebook !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> rediffusez sur Facebook !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Merci

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## lilou 92

Lien pour sa bannière :






```
[URL="http://urlz.fr/4ch3"][IMG]http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/813471dino.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage SVP sur FB pour DINO !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Un gentil toutou, qui vient à la grille pour des friandises et des  câlins! Comme vous pouvez le voir, il est vraiment très beau et  photogénique.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Quelle tristesse dans son regard

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Dino arrive en France le 17 Avril, il ira en FA.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Quelle excellente nouvelle Depuis le temps qu'il attendait

----------


## Vegane7

Quelle merveilleuse nouvelle !!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Malheureusement Dino ne viendra pas en France, il est trop stressé et apeuré.
Lenuta a du le faire endormir pour lui faire poser sa puce d'identification.
Un bénévole a tenté de lui mettre un harnais et Dino était en grand stress.
La FA qui devait le prendre vit en appartement dans une ville ou il y a beaucoup de passage, cet environnement n'aurait pas pu convenir à Dino.

Sica prend donc sa place et arrivera demain.

----------


## Vegane7

Quel dommage...
Ah, s'ils pouvaient comprendre où est leur intérêt !

Je rouvre son FB à regret.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Depuis    ces 3  derniers mois, Lenuta a sauvé une cinquantaine de chiens au    total, y  compris de nombreux chiots. Récemment, une chienne gestante a    mis au  monde par césarienne 7 petits. Tous ces loulous sauvés sont    autant de  nouvelles bouches à nourrir et de soins à prodiguer,    engendrant de  nombreux frais supplémentaires, en terme de croquettes,    de soins  vétérinaires, de vaccination et de stérilisation. Afin de    permettre aux  loulous de pouvoir voyager en tout légalité et dans le    cadre des normes  sanitaires européennes, il est obligatoire de les    faire vacciner,  stériliser et leur délivrer un passeport avant leur    venue en France. Le  coût de ces modalités s'élèvent à environ 100€ par    chien.


c'est pourquoi les loulous doivent vite trouver une famille en France et quitter le refuge.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour DINO !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> On repartage sur FB pour DINO !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/pcTBmWHt8Cw

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Lenuta nous a prévenu que Dino souffre beaucoup de froid.

----------


## Vegane7

Ne peut-il être mis à l'abri en clinique ou pension ?...
A-t-il des couvertures ?...
C'est déchirant  :Frown: (

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Ne peut-il être mis à l'abri en clinique ou pension ?...
> A-t-il des couvertures ?...
> C'est déchirant (


Il est dans un box qui l'abrite de la neige et Lenuta met de la paille dans les niches pour qu'ils aient chaud mais malheureusement ça ne suffit pas.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

Aucun refuge ne peut prendre Dino, depuis le temps qu'il attend ?...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Aucun refuge ne peut prendre Dino, depuis le temps qu'il attend ?...


Nous ne souhaitons pas le mettre dans un refuge ni aucun des chiens du refuge de Lénuta.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

> On repartage sur FB pour DINO !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Up !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour DINO !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Il y a des nouvelles qu'on aimerait ne jamais annoncer, ce week-end nous  aura apporté de bien tristes nouvelles après le décès de Kiky Lénuta  vient de m'annoncer que *Dino*  est décédé aujourd'hui, il était âgé et faible, avec un problème rénal,  il est parti au côté de Kiky rejoindre les loulous que nous aimons  tant.

----------


## Vegane7

Quelle tristesse... Je redoutais ce moment.
RIP petit Dino  ::  ::

----------


## manoe

Toute une vie derrière des barreaux... Pauvre petit ange... Tu es mort finalement de n'avoir jamais été aimé car comme on ne t'a jamais appris à faire confiance, tu n'as pu surmonter ta peur ce qui t'aurait pourtant permis de connaître enfin une vie de famille.
Puisses tu être enfin heureux sous le pont de l'arc en ciel Dino  ::

----------

